# Team Elunes is now powered by MSI



## rhyansy (Apr 2, 2015)

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11083614_941317019251668_307596927894229941_n.jpg?oh=75a176c7b3ac19c8582e53d7e1b0b314&oe=55A514E5&__gda__=1437477292_2f9e39889f07bb42c3217d0d688950af

Mumbai, India, 1st April 2015 – Team Elunes is proud to announce that we are now supported by MSI Gaming Laptops – thus bringing our total sponsor tally up to two.

Micro-Star International Co., Ltd (MSI) was established in August 1986 by 5 founders, one of the world's largest information technology manufacturers.
MSI started from the motherboard and graphics card industries and extended into consumer and commercial electronics including notebooks, All-in-One PCs, servers, workstations, industrial PCs, household appliances, car infotainment products, barebone systems, multimedia, communication devices, and others.
MSI holds itself responsible not only to its clients, employees and stockholders, but also to the society and environment as a whole to consistently fulfill its corporate commitment.
MSI has sponsored more than 10 professional gaming teams worldwide and Team Elunes is among the latest addition to this list. For these professionals as well as the tens of millions of gamers that watch professional eSports online or through live events such as DreamHack and PAX MSI has become a familiar face.

Team Elunes is India’s leading eSports team with a vision to compete in the South East Asian region and beyond. The team consists of a Dota 2 squad and a CS:GO squad, both of which are considered to be among the best in the country.
The team is professionally managed by AFK Gaming via Siddharth ‘Zo9i’ Nayyar.
“We are proud to be powered by MSI – a brand that has associated with the likes of Fnatic, MiTH and more to help us achieve our goals. As an Indian eSports team we lack the necessary exposure and infrastructure to take us to the next level. With MSI Gaming Laptops’ support, a wide array of possibilities has now opened up to us and we hope to keep improving”


----------

